# WWF-Bericht: Million Tonnen Geisternetze als Plastikmüll in Weltmeeren



## Toni_1962 (30. Oktober 2020)

Aha ... und was hat das nun mit uns Anglern zu tun?
auch hier stellt sich wiederholt meine Frage wie zum anderen Artikel:



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Persönliche Meinung, muss keiner mit mir teilen:
> 
> Vermüllung der Nord- und Ostsee
> "nachahltige" Meeresfische bei Kaufland
> ...


----------



## Wollebre (30. Oktober 2020)

Als Angler ist das traurig anzusehen, aber fühle mich nicht als Mitverursacher angesprochen
Mal die Google Seite öffnen und die vielen Bilder anschauen..... sehe nicht ein Bild wo eine Vermüllung durch Angler erfolgt ist.

www.google.com/search?source=univ&tbm=isch&q=bilder+m%C3%BCll+in+fl%C3%BCsse+und+meere&client=firefox-b-d&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiTudzFutzsAhWGy6QKHUdkCI8QjJkEegQIChAB&biw=1649&bih=938

Lasse mir auch kein schlechtes Gewissen einreden, egal von wem.


----------



## fishhawk (30. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

gibt halt auch bei den Fischern solche und solche.

Die Regeln sind ja da.  Wenn sich einige ungestraft nicht dran halten können, ist das für die anderen mehr als ärgerlich.

Ist leider auch in anderen Lebensbereichen so.


----------



## Waidbruder (2. November 2020)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Als Angler ist das traurig anzusehen, aber fühle mich nicht als Mitverursacher angesprochen
> Mal die Google Seite öffnen und die vielen Bilder anschauen..... sehe nicht ein Bild wo eine Vermüllung durch Angler erfolgt ist.
> 
> www.google.com/search?source=univ&tbm=isch&q=bilder+m%C3%BCll+in+fl%C3%BCsse+und+meere&client=firefox-b-d&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiTudzFutzsAhWGy6QKHUdkCI8QjJkEegQIChAB&biw=1649&bih=938
> ...



Keine schönen Bilder. Gut, dass wenigstens die Angelköder aus Würmern, Maden, Brot und Köderfischen bestehen und sich im Gewässer umweltneutral zersetzen.


----------



## hans albers (2. November 2020)

> Doch diese Gesetze sind nur effektiv, wenn ihre Einhaltung auch kontrolliert wird.




und daran hakt es....

traurige geschichte.
in manchen ländern gibt es selbstorganisierte
"netze" berger, bzw. umwelt aktivisten,
allerdings sind die eher ein tropfen auf dem heissen stein.


im übrigen, warum sollte man so einen bericht nicht in einem anglerforum posten ???

ist hier irgendein vorwurf daraus abzuleiten, das mal wieder "die angler" schuld sind??

kopfschüttel....


----------



## glavoc (2. November 2020)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Keine schönen Bilder. Gut, dass wenigstens die Angelköder aus Würmern, Maden, Brot und Köderfischen bestehen und sich im Gewässer umweltneutral zersetzen.


Nope! Wer genau schaut, findet Schnurknäuel, Tackleverpackungsplastikmüll, Verpflegungsmüll etc.pp von unseren Zunftbrüdern ebenso, wie sämtlichen Plastikmüll der Touristen und Verbraucher..allerorts.
Isch so (leider).


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. November 2020)

Ja wir Angler vermüllen die Weltmeere
Mea culpa!
Geiselt mich! Aber bitte nehmt keine Billigrute dazu her!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (3. November 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ja wir Angler vermüllen die Weltmeere
> Mea culpa!
> Geiselt mich! Aber bitte nehmt keine Billigrute dazu her!




Kannst du dich ja rausreden wie du willst, aber jeder abgerissene Gummiköder vermüllt auch den See Fluss oder das Meer...
Alleine wenn ich dran denke wie oft in Norge so ein Hänger endet in dem die Schnur reißt da kommt auch genug zusammen...
Oder wenn ich an den Youtube Predatorcup denke wo ein Herr Isaiasch schön erzählt er hätte dort in der kurzen Zeit 30 Köder abgerissen...

Klar ist so ein Netz eine andere Dimension, aber ich würde schwer behaupten, der stete Tropfen ölt den Stein, sprich viele Angler immer kleine Abrisse ergibt auch irgendwann einen großen Haufen...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. November 2020)

Es wäre auf jeden Fall super, wenn die Angelindustrie Schnüre und Gummiköder entwickeln würde, die sich bei Dauerkontakt mit Wasser nach ca. einem oder zwei Monaten beginnen zu zersetzen. Wenn das in der Konsequenz bedeutet, dass man sich alle halbe Jahre neuen Schnur auf die Rollen spulen muss, weil sie nachweislich ab diesem Zeitpunkt um XYZ Prozent an Tragkraft verliert, so könnte man glaube ich damit leben.

Deswegen könnten sich zwar noch immer Tiere in den abgerissenen Schnüren verfangen aber die Schnüre & Gummiköder würden wenigstens nicht auf ewig im Wasser verbleiben. Oder lösen die sich nach 5 Jahren dann einmal auf? Ich glaube nicht.

Nachtrag:
Abgerissen wird beim Angeln ja schon relativ viel, das gehört wohl gerade beim Spinnfischen einfach dazu und lässt sich nicht vermeiden. Von daher fände ich es schon super hier eine Lösung bzw. einen vernünftigen Kompromiss zu finden. Gebietsweise dürften die Gewässer schon relativ voll mit Ködern und Schnüren sein. Egal ob diese nun tatsächlich Stoffe an das Wasser abgeben oder sich Tiere darin verfangen können, eigentlich muss das ja nicht sein. Ich persönlich reiße zwar nicht viel ab aber wenn wie oben beschrieben Onkel Didi mal locker 30 Gummifische bei einer Tour abreißt, dann ist das schon eine Menge Müll im Wasser und der Onkel Didi ist ja auch nicht der einzige am Wasser.

Mag sein, dass das mancher für übertrieben hält aber ich denke hier könnte man schon sinnvoll ansetzen. Dabei bin ich wirklich keiner dieser hirnlos heile Welt Ökos, wenn man diese so bezeichnen darf.


----------



## Waidbruder (3. November 2020)

glavoc schrieb:


> Nope! Wer genau schaut, findet Schnurknäuel, Tackleverpackungsplastikmüll, Verpflegungsmüll etc.pp von unseren Zunftbrüdern ebenso, wie sämtlichen Plastikmüll der Touristen und Verbraucher..allerorts.
> Isch so (leider).



Etwas Ironie ist doch wohl erlaubt?!


----------



## Waidbruder (3. November 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Es wäre auf jeden Fall super, wenn die Angelindustrie Schnüre und Gummiköder entwickeln würde, die sich bei Dauerkontakt mit Wasser nach ca. einem oder zwei Monaten beginnen zu zersetzen. Wenn das in der Konsequenz bedeutet, dass man sich alle halbe Jahre neuen Schnur auf die Rollen spulen muss, weil sie nachweislich ab diesem Zeitpunkt um XYZ Prozent an Tragkraft verliert, so könnte man glaube ich damit leben.
> 
> Deswegen könnten sich zwar noch immer Tiere in den abgerissenen Schnüren verfangen aber die Schnüre & Gummiköder würden wenigstens nicht auf ewig im Wasser verbleiben. Oder lösen die sich nach 5 Jahren dann einmal auf? Ich glaube nicht.
> 
> ...



Gummiköder lösen sich eh schon nach wenigen Monaten auf, in Strömungsgebieten schon nach Wochen. Genau das ist doch das Problem Microplastik!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (3. November 2020)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Gummiköder lösen sich eh schon nach wenigen Monaten auf, in Strömungsgebieten schon nach Wochen. Genau das ist doch das Problem Microplastik!




Dann besitzt du welche Gummiköder?Also meine 0815 Köder von Kopyto oder dergleichen findest du nach Jahren angegammelt noch wieder unter Wasser...


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. November 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Kannst du dich ja rausreden wie du willst, aber jeder abgerissene Gummiköder vermüllt auch den See Fluss oder das Meer...
> Alleine wenn ich dran denke wie oft in Norge so ein Hänger endet in dem die Schnur reißt da kommt auch genug zusammen...
> Oder wenn ich an den Youtube Predatorcup denke wo ein Herr Isaiasch schön erzählt er hätte dort in der kurzen Zeit 30 Köder abgerissen...
> 
> Klar ist so ein Netz eine andere Dimension, aber ich würde schwer behaupten, der stete Tropfen ölt den Stein, sprich viele Angler immer kleine Abrisse ergibt auch irgendwann einen großen Haufen...





50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Dann besitzt du welche Gummiköder?Also meine 0815 Köder von Kopyto oder dergleichen findest du nach Jahren angegammelt noch wieder unter Wasser...



Also was tun?
Wenn du ein schlechtes Gewissen hast und der Meinung bist, Angler vermüllen die Weltmeere, habe ich einen Vorschlag für dich:
Einfach aufhören mit dem Angeln!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. November 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Dann besitzt du welche Gummiköder?Also meine 0815 Köder von Kopyto oder dergleichen findest du nach Jahren angegammelt noch wieder unter Wasser...



Das hätte ich jetzt auch gedacht, dass die 0815 Gummiköder der einschlägigen Hersteller eben nicht einfach unter Wasser verrotten. Vielleicht zerbröseln sie unter Einfluss von UV-Strahlung an der freien Luft irgendwann aber unter Wasser wohl eher nicht. Es wäre schon super, wenn sich da etwas fände. Lange halten müssten solche Köder im Grunde ja auch nicht, reißt man sie entsprechend sowieso relativ häufig ab. An Blinkern & Spinnern wird der Zahn der Zeit bzw. das Wasser schon eher nagen.

Gummifische und die Angelei damit sind nun schon seit längerer Zeit im Trend, Onkel Didi und Kollegen tun ein Übriges um diese Köder zu pushen. Die Angelindustrie verdient gut daran, da diese Köder wohl relativ leicht / günstig zu produzieren sind und zugleich häufig beim Angeln an Steinpackungen & Co. verloren gehen. Da würde ich schon begrüßen, wenn entsprechend biologisch abbaubares Material für die Gummiköder verwendet werden würde.


----------



## glavoc (3. November 2020)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Etwas Ironie ist doch wohl erlaubt?!


Ja aber sicher! Sorry, in diesen Zeiten vermag ich wohl nicht immer die Ironie zu erkennen.. 
Dir herzliche Grüße


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. November 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das hätte ich jetzt auch gedacht, dass die 0815 Gummiköder der einschlägigen Hersteller eben nicht einfach unter Wasser verrotten. Vielleicht zerbröseln sie unter Einfluss von UV-Strahlung an der freien Luft irgendwann aber unter Wasser wohl eher nicht. Es wäre schon super, wenn sich da etwas fände. Lange halten müssten solche Köder im Grunde ja auch nicht, reißt man sie entsprechend sowieso relativ häufig ab. An Blinkern & Spinnern wird der Zahn der Zeit bzw. das Wasser schon eher nagen.
> 
> Gummifische und die Angelei damit sind nun schon seit längerer Zeit im Trend, Onkel Didi und Kollegen tun ein Übriges um diese Köder zu pushen. Die Angelindustrie verdient gut daran, da diese Köder wohl relativ leicht / günstig zu produzieren sind und zugleich häufig beim Angeln an Steinpackungen & Co. verloren gehen. Da würde ich schon begrüßen, wenn entsprechend biologisch abbaubares Material für die Gummiköder verwendet werden würde.



Ich meine, solche Materialien gab/gibt es schon, das Problem ist aber der Preis und somit die Kaufentscheidung vom Kunden. Teurer, aber ökologisch sinnvoller Gummifisch ist halt für den Briefkopf toll, verstaubt trotzdem in den Regalen der Händler und setzt sich nicht nachhaltig durch. Ziehen nicht alle Hersteller mit, kauft der Kunde das günstige (schädliche) Konkurrenzprodukt. So sieht die Realität nunmal aus, da müssen alle an einem Strang ziehen. Und wie das im 21. Jahrhunderte klappt, zeigt sich ja momentan am Toilettenpapier.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. November 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich meine, solche Materialien gab/gibt es schon, das Problem ist aber der Preis und somit die Kaufentscheidung vom Kunden. Teurer, aber ökologisch sinnvoller Gummifisch ist halt für den Briefkopf toll, verstaubt trotzdem in den Regalen der Händler und setzt sich nicht nachhaltig durch. Ziehen nicht alle Hersteller mit, kauft der Kunde halt günstige Konkurrenzprodukt. So sieht die Realität nunmal aus.



Ich meine auch, einmal irgendwo etwas über einen kleinen Hersteller von solchen Ködern gelesen zu haben. Es ist wohl wie mit vielen "Ökoprodukten" sie sind in der Regel relativ teuer und meistens auch nicht wirklich ansprechend. Die große bzw. bunte Auswahl hat der Gummifischangler dann nur bei den bekannten herkömmlichen Herstellern. Aber es bringt natürlich auch nichts, wenn nur einige wenige Angler auf solche biologisch abbaubaren Gummiköder zurückgreifen.

Ich verwende Gummifische & Co. nicht sehr häufig, von daher habe ich im Grunde auch keine großen Verluste zu beklagen. Würde ich häufiger damit fischen und würde, so wie Onkel Didi, alleine auf einer Tour 30 Gummifische versenken, da würde ich mir aber wohl schon einmal Gedanken machen. 30 Gummifische in der Landschaft bzw. im Wasser sind 30 Gummifische und das von nur einem Angler, während einer Angeltour. Man müsste sich nur einmal vorstellen, die diversen unter der Wasseroberfläche abgerissenen Köder usw. würden sich in den Bäumen und Büschen rund um die Gewässer befinden. Wie das wohl aussähe? Sicherlich nicht so toll. Nur dort könnte man sie zur Not wenigstens relativ einfach wieder entfernen. So denken sich viele Angler aber wohl einfach, aus den Augen aus dem Sinn. Das ist sicherlich auch das Hauptproblem, weil alles unter Wasser verbleibt schert sich niemand wirklich darum. Ich rede hier wohlgemerkt nur von uns Sport- bzw. Hobbyanglern. Wie es bei der Berufsfischerei aussieht, die ja von ihren Fängen auch leben muss, das weiß ich nicht und darüber kann ich mir auch kein wirkliches Urteil bilden.

Wir werden eben immer mehr Angler, was ja auch gut ist. Nur nimmt dabei natürlich auch der anfallende Müll in der Natur zu. Nicht dass uns unsere grünen Freunde irgendwann einmal einen kompletten Riegel vor diese und jene Angelmethode schieben oder das Angeln sogar ganz verbieten. Das hat mit einem schlechten Gewissen, so wie es weiter oben bereits (übrigens höchst intelligent) gemutmaßt wurde, absolut nichts zu tun. Eher mit einer gesunden Weitsicht auf die Zukunft der Angelei aber natürlich auch der Natur. Für solche Gedanken muss man nun wahrlich kein Öko oder aber Grüner sein.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. November 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich meine auch, einmal irgendwo etwas über einen kleinen Hersteller von solchen Ködern gelesen zu haben. Es ist wohl wie mit vielen "Ökoprodukten" sie sind in der Regel relativ teuer und meistens auch nicht wirklich ansprechend. Die große bzw. bunte Auswahl hat der Gummifischangler dann nur bei den bekannten herkömmlichen Herstellern. Aber es bringt natürlich auch nichts, wenn nur einige wenige Angler auf solche biologisch abbaubaren Gummiköder zurückgreifen.



Das ist die Crux. Ist wie bei der Massentierhaltung. Würde es nicht geben, wenn die Leute nicht das günstige Fleisch kaufen und den Konsum reduzieren, allgemein nachhaltiger agieren. Tjoa, die Einkaufswagen und Tiefkühlregale sprechen für sich.



Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich verwende Gummifische & Co. nicht sehr häufig, von daher habe ich im Grunde auch keine großen Verluste zu beklagen. Würde ich häufiger damit fischen und würde, so wie Onkel Didi, alleine auf einer Tour 30 Gummifische versenken, da würde ich mir aber wohl schon einmal Gedanken machen. 30 Gummifische in der Landschaft bzw. im Wasser sind 30 Gummifische und das von nur einem Angler, während einer Angeltour. Man müsste sich nur einmal vorstellen, die diversen unter der Wasseroberfläche abgerissenen Köder usw. würden sich in den Bäumen und Büschen rund um die Gewässer befinden. Wie das wohl aussähe? Sicherlich nicht so toll. Nur dort könnte man sie zur Not wenigstens relativ einfach wieder entfernen. So denken sich viele Angler aber wohl einfach, aus den Augen aus dem Sinn. Das ist sicherlich auch das Hauptproblem, weil alles unter Wasser verbleibt schert sich niemand wirklich darum. Ich rede hier wohlgemerkt nur von uns Sport- bzw. Hobbyanglern. Wie es bei der Berufsfischerei aussieht, die ja von ihren Fängen leben müssen, das weiß ich nicht und darüber kann ich mir kein wirkliches Urteil bilden.



Ich kann nicht mal nachvollziehen, wie es zu so extremen Abrissorgien kommen kann. In der Regel kenn der Angler seine Spots, kann auch mal Loten oder sich die Steinpackungen bei Niedrigwasser merken, um solche Köderverluste zu vermeiden. Hat wohl auch was mit Hirn zu tun. Ich bin sehr, sehr oft Feedern, auch an schwierigen Spots, hinter schroffen Kanten und all das Gedönse. In 10 Jahren sind mir 10 Futterkörbe, wenn überhaupt, stiften gegangen. Da muss man eben auch auf mal den letzten optimalen Meter verzichten und seinen Futterplatz anders anlegen. Und ich wette, ein Raubfischangler findet auch seine Wege, um die Gummifische nicht permanent abzureißen.



Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wir werden eben immer mehr Angler, was ja auch gut ist. Nur nimmt dabei natürlich auch der anfallende Müll in der Natur zu. Nicht dass uns unsere grünen Freunde irgendwann einmal einen kompletten Riegel vor diese und jene Angelmethode schieben oder das Angeln sogar ganz verbieten. Das hat mit einem schlechten Gewissen, so wie es weiter oben bereits (übrigens höchst intelligent) gemutmaßt wurde, absolut nichts zu tun. Eher mit einer gesunden Weitsicht auf die Zukunft der Angelei aber natürlich auch der Natur. Für solche Gedanken muss man nun wahrlich kein Öko oder aber Grüner sein.



Ich glaube nicht, das sich dass Angeln per se Verbieten lassen würde. Unabhängig davon ist Müll ein tiefgreifendes gesellschaftliches Problem. Es spielt ja keine Rolle, ob du ein Angler, Jäger, Reiter, Briefmarkensammler, Zuglover (gabs ne Dokus, der Mann hatte Sex mit Lokomotiven) oder XYZ bist. Eine Person kann ja vieles aufeinmal sein, was aber oft bleibt, ist die Rücksichtslosigkeit gegenüber der Umwelt. Da muss kein Blei oder Plastik verboten werden, wenn die Hohlköppe einfach mal den Mülleimer nutzen.

Über alternative ökologisch sinnvolle Rohstoffe, egal für welche Angelei, würde ich nicht klagen. Es muss nur praktikabel sein und auch wirklich Verbesserungen erzielen. Pseudogeschichten sind ja schnell umgesetzt, hilft nur nicht, wenn der Gufi dann im Wasser verrottet und das Zeug dann fünfköpfige Zander zur Welt bringt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. November 2020)

Wenn ich mal zum Spinnfischen gehe (früher war ich öfter los) und mir irgendwo wiederholt etwas abreiße, dann merke ich mir die Stelle und fische dort eben nicht mehr so dicht heran. Meistens fische ich dabei mit Metallködern oder Wobblern. Ein abgerissener Wobbler, etwa von Rapala, kostet dabei natürlich erheblich mehr Geld als z.B. ein Gummifisch.

Vielleicht ist dass das Problem, diese ganzen Gummiköder sind einfach viel zu günstig? Dann reißt man eben einfach mal 30 Stück pro Tag ab, um die Zander auch noch aus der letzten Spalte zu kitzeln. Das muss natürlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Wobei ich nicht denke, dass das Gros der Gufiangler so irre drauf ist und zig Köder an nur einem Spot versenkt. Trotzdem, die abgerissenen Köder unter Wasser läppern sich irgendwann und wenn es sich nicht gerade um ein Tidengewässer handelt, ist später an diese "Wracks" nur noch zufällig bzw. eher gar nicht mehr heranzukommen. Mein Blinker oder Spinner gammelt dabei irgendwann wohl doch weg und die relativ teuren Wobbler versuche ich wie gesagt möglichst nicht all zu häufig auf "Feindfahrt" zu lassen.

Mit dieser Betrachtungsweise würde ich Gummiköder schon als sehr spezielle Köder einstufen, darauf sollte die Industrie mit entsprechenden Materialen schon reagieren. Wenn der Gufi am Ende vielleicht 20 oder 30 Cent teurer ist, dann ist es noch immer ein sehr günstiger Köder. Es gibt ja auch Gewässer, an denen ausschließlich mit widerhakenlosen Haken gefischt werden darf. So etwas könnte man mit Gummiködern sicherlich auch machen, gerade an Ecken wo extrem viele Gummifische eingesetzt und abgerissen werden, etwa weil dort alle scharf auf die Zander sind.

PS.: Den Typen mit der Lokomotive habe ich auch gesehen. Eine wirklich großartige Romanze, auch wenn es nur um schnellen Sex ging.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. November 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal zum Spinnfischen gehe (früher war ich öfter los) und mir irgendwo wiederholt etwas abreiße, dann merke ich mir die Stelle und fische dort eben nicht mehr so dicht heran. Meistens fische ich dabei mit Metallködern oder Wobblern. Ein abgerissener Wobbler, etwa von Rapala, kostet dabei natürlich erheblich mehr Geld als z.B. ein Gummifisch.
> 
> Vielleicht ist dass das Problem, diese ganzen Gummiköder sind einfach viel zu günstig? Dann reißt man eben einfach mal 30 Stück pro Tag ab, um die Zander auch noch aus der letzten Spalte zu kitzeln. Das muss natürlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Wobei ich nicht denke, dass das Gros der Gufiangler so irre drauf ist und zig Köder an nur einem Spot versenkt. Trotzdem, die abgerissenen Köder unter Wasser läppern sich irgendwann und wenn es sich nicht gerade um ein Tidengewässer handelt, ist später an diese "Wracks" nur noch zufällig bzw. eher gar nicht mehr heranzukommen. Mein Blinker oder Spinner gammelt dabei irgendwann wohl doch weg und die relativ teuren Wobbler versuche ich wie gesagt möglichst nicht all zu häufig auf "Feindfahrt" zu lassen.



Hallo,

das ist richtig. Zehn versenkte Rapalas und es sind mal locker 150-200 Euro weg. Ich fische sehr selten mit Gummifisch, ich mag sie irgendwie nicht, bin aber auch kein Zander-Angler. Bis jetzt habe ich in diesem Jahr beim Hechtfischen 3 Köder verloren ( 2 Wobbler und einen EffZett). Da es jetzt aber vermehrt an die Flüsse geht und das Abreissrisiko dort deutlich höher ist, wird der eine oder andere Kunstköder noch dazukommen, aber ich werde vermutlich keine 10 erreichen (auf das ganze Jahr bezogen).
Auch fische ich in den Flüssen schon eine etwas stärkere Schnur, da ich damit doch manchen Hänger wieder losbekomme und weite Würfe, wie an den Seen, wobei eine dünnere Schnur von Vorteil ist, spielen an unseren Flüssen keine Rolle, da kaum über 30 Meter geworfen wird und das natürlich mit einer Einhand-Rute, wegen der
 Zielgenauigkeit, die hier gefragt ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Waidbruder (4. November 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Dann besitzt du welche Gummiköder?Also meine 0815 Köder von Kopyto oder dergleichen findest du nach Jahren angegammelt noch wieder unter Wasser...


Letztens habe ich bei Ebbe einen gefunden, der bis zum Kopf aufgelöst war und und der Haken hat noch nichtmal Rost angesetzt !
Viele waren dabei die nur noch als Gummiklumpen erkennbar waren.
Es ist wie gesagt auch ein Unterschied ob stehendes Gewässer oder fliessendes.

Und ja, man kann einiges tun um einen Grossteil der Abrisse zu vermeiden.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (4. November 2020)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Es ist wie gesagt auch ein Unterschied ob stehendes Gewässer oder fliessendes.



Ich denke auch, zumindest in Flüssen oder sogar im Meer wird sich ein solcher Gummiköder doch mehr oder weniger schnell zerlegen, im Gegensatz zu einem stehenden Gewässer. Sozusagen wäre damit das "optische Problem" gelöst, ein erneutes aus den Augen aus dem Sinn. Wobei die ganzen Weichplastikbrocken dann ja noch immer im Wasser herumtreiben und sich etwa in den Steinpackungen absetzen.

Mikroplastik hin oder her, die einschlägigen Hersteller von Gummiködern verdienen sehr gut an diesem anhaltenden Trend. Von daher sollten Quantum & Co. tatsächlich einmal etwas Geld in die Forschung & Entwicklung stecken, um funktionales aber biologisch abbaubares Weichmaterial für ihre Köder zu entwickeln. Die Welt retten wird das alleine zwar sicherlich nicht aber ich denke, gerade auch im Freizeitbereich sollten man vernünftig mit der knappen Ressource "Natur" umgehen.

Denn wenn ich zum Angeln gehe, dann möchte ich vorrangig einen schönen Tag in der Natur verbringen und als Kirsche auf der Sahne eventuell noch ein paar schöne Fische fangen. Aber wahrscheinlich gibt es auch viele Angler, die wollen einfach nur Zander aus dem Wasser leiern, für diese ist das mit der Natur eher zweitrangig. Wobei ich hiermit natürlich nicht sämtliche Zanderangler vorverurteilen möchte, nur werden bei dieser Angelei mittlerweile wohl bevorzugt Gummiköder eingesetzt.


Nachtrag:
Vor kurzem wurden hier im Board doch erst diese Jubiläumsköder "entwickelt". Inwieweit wurde sich dabei denn mit der biologischen Abbaubarkeit des Ködermaterials beschäftigt? Spielt so etwas bei den Überlegungen überhaupt eine Rolle? Hat da jemand nähere Infos? Gerne auch direkt von Quantum oder Onkel Didi.


----------



## yukonjack (4. November 2020)

geht's jetzt hier um Netze oder  Gummis ?


----------



## glavoc (4. November 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> geht's jetzt hier um Netze oder  Gummis ?


Zumindest das Netz aus dem Artikel ist auf jeden Fall noch top in Schuß & wird sicher noch verwendet, ergo kein Müll..


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (4. November 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> geht's jetzt hier um Netze oder  Gummis ?



Generell um Material zum Fischfang, welches später dann im Wasser verbleibt, so würde ich zumindest sagen.
Ansonsten wäre ein Artikel, rein um Fischernetze, wohl eher etwas für die Berufsfischerei und weniger etwas für ein Forum von Hobbyanglern.
Oder soll hier lediglich etwas über die böse Berufsfischerei und ihre Netze gemeckert werden? Dann könnte man solche Artikel auch in der Bild bringen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. November 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Generell um Material zum Fischfang, welches später dann im Wasser verbleibt, so würde ich zumindest sagen.
> Ansonsten wäre ein Artikel, rein um Fischernetze, wohl eher etwas für die Berufsfischerei und weniger etwas für ein Forum von Hobbyanglern.
> Oder soll hier lediglich etwas über die böse Berufsfischerei und ihre Netze gemeckert werden? Dann könnte man solche Artikel auch in der Bild bringen.



Der Artikel geht um Berufsfischerei. Warum der Artikel im AB steht, kann nur die AB-Redaktion erklären.
Es scheint aber, dass diese, wie ich ja schon öfters bei Artikeln wie diesen hier angemerkt, alles was mit Wasser zu tun hat und womöglich auch mangels Differenziungsvermögens im Wort Fischerei, dem Hobbyangeln zuschreibt.

Man muss nicht jeden Schuh versuchen anzuziehen, der wo rumliegt ....


----------



## yukonjack (4. November 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Der Artikel geht um Berufsfischerei. Warum der Artikel im AB steht, kann nur die AB-Redaktion erklären.
> Es scheint aber, dass diese, wie ich ja schon öfters bei Artikeln wie diesen hier angemerkt, alles was mit Wasser zu tun hat und womöglich auch mangels Differenziungsvermögens im Wort Fischerei, dem Hobbyangeln zuschreibt.
> 
> Man muss nicht jeden Schuh versuchen anzuziehen, der wo rumliegt ....
> [/Q


Das versuchen hier aber einige und dabei immer schön ins eigene Nest scheißen..
....jährlich kommen 1 Million Tonnen dazu !!!!!!!!!!!! Halte ich für ein Gerücht. Die Zahl ist mit Sicherheit getürkt. Bevor hier jemand auf dumme Gedanken kommt, auch ich verurteile die immer fortschreitende Vermüllung unserer Gewässer und Umwelt.


----------



## fishhawk (4. November 2020)

Hallo,

wir hatten an den Boddengewässern schon Kontakt mit den Resten eines Geisternetzes. Da hing neben diversen Kunstködern auch ein ersoffener Bisam drin.  War nicht lustig, das Teil zu bergen und zu entsorgen. Zum Glück hatte wir langstulpige Gummihandschuhe dabei.

So völlig uninteressant für Angler finde ich solche Geschichten nicht.

Was mich hier nicht interessiert, lese ich eben nicht.


----------



## NaabMäx (4. November 2020)

Fishhawk, und der Eingangsartikelschreiber, wie stellst du dir das vor? Fahren nun alle Angler alle Meere ab, um die Netze zu bergen, die andere dort hingemüllt haben.
Es spricht sicher nichts dagegen, wenn man als Angler über ein Stück Netz stolpert, dieses mitzunehmen und zu entsorgen -oder es zu melden, wenns zu groß ist. Aber da ist man von der Lösung in allen Meeren, ja nicht mal in den deutschen Gewässern, weit entfernt.

Das Problem werden die Angler nicht lösen können. Höchstens sich darüber beschweren. Das kann man auch tun, ob das jedoch generell hier richtig adressiert ist?


----------



## NaabMäx (4. November 2020)

Doppelt, wie lösch ich das jetzt?


----------



## fishhawk (4. November 2020)

Hallo,

die Frage bleibt, warum über sowas im Anglerboard nicht berichtet werden sollte?

Wen es nicht interessiert, der braucht es ja nicht lesen.

Mich hat es interessiert, ich bin Angler und ich war eben selber auch schon betroffen.

Dafür interessiert mich nicht Bohne wer im Ausland irgendwelche Meisterschaften in in DE verboteten Wettkämpfen gewonnen hat.  Hat aber m.E. trotzdem seine Berechtigung hier.



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Doppelt, wie lösch ich das jetzt?



Ich würde auf "bearbeiten" gehen und den Text löschen bzw. überschreiben.


----------



## Esox 1960 (4. November 2020)

Eine sehr gute Doku zum Thema.


----------



## Wollebre (5. November 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Das versuchen hier aber einige und dabei immer schön ins eigene Nest scheißen..
> ....jährlich kommen 1 Million Tonnen dazu !!!!!!!!!!!! Halte ich für ein Gerücht. Die Zahl ist mit Sicherheit getürkt. Bevor hier jemand auf dumme Gedanken kommt, auch ich verurteile die immer fortschreitende Vermüllung unserer Gewässer und Umwelt.




die Frage ist immer woher solch Schätzungen kommen. Locker aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt???? 1 Millionen Tonnen hört sich doch dramatisch an.....
Hat jemand weltweit die Netzhersteller abgeklappert und gefragt wieviele neue Netze die verkaufen?
Selbst dann stellt sich die Frage ersetzt ein neues Netz ein verschlissenes oder ein verlorenes.


----------



## fishhawk (5. November 2020)

Hallo,



Wollebre schrieb:


> die Frage ist immer woher solch Schätzungen kommen



Die Quellenangaben kann man beim WWF nachlesen.

Wie genau diese Schätzungen sind weiß ich nicht.  Macht das Problem an sich aber m.E. auch nicht wirklich kleiner.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. November 2020)

xxx


----------

